
Symbolics Lisp Machine Museum - ghosthamlet
https://www.ifis.uni-luebeck.de/~moeller/symbolics-info/index.html
======
jlarocco
A few weeks ago I picked up an old copy of "LISP Lore: A Guide to Programming
the LISP Machine," at Goodwill of all places. It was definitely an interesting
platform.

~~~
mrbill
I bought a used copy at great expense a few years ago.. only for it to show up
on the Internet Archive as an ebook a few months later.

------
catpolice
My company still uses a Symbolics Lisp machine! Granted, they use it as a
coffee table in the lobby.

~~~
ethagnawl
Do you have any photos of this table you could share?

------
ghosthamlet
Repository for various lisp machine related projects:
[http://www.unlambda.com/](http://www.unlambda.com/)

Resurrecting the MIT CADR: [https://lm-3.github.io/](https://lm-3.github.io/)

------
Y_Y
Is there any modern project to produce something like the Lisp machine OS?

~~~
eschaton
Mezzano:
[https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano](https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano)

------
cat199
also: dear symbolics, just open source it already..

~~~
mrbill
A lot of the IP is tied up in probate and the guy who owns the rights to most
of it died a couple of years ago.

There's an emulator and ways to run it on a 64-bit *nix system if you know
where to look..

There's a lot of effort "behind the scenes" to save/preserve/document as much
of the stuff as possible.

~~~
ScottBurson
Andrew Topping died a _dozen_ years ago. Surely the IP is out of probate by
now?

~~~
mepian
In 2012 Kalman Reti, the last Symbolics hardware and software engineer,
mentioned that John C. Mallery (of CL-HTTP fame) acquired the IP from the
probate and was thinking about open-sourcing everything. That was a while ago,
so I guess the new owner changed his mind or he is too busy with his
cybersecurity business. I wonder if there is a way to convince him to do the
right thing.

